# Vibratory Screen



## rusty (Jun 5, 2013)

Made from junk laying around the shop.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUH3fpXBukU&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------



## Claudie (Jun 5, 2013)

At first glance, it looks like something from a 1950's horror movie, kind of a creeping blob thing, almost looks alive. :shock: 
That would really be handy for sifting, maybe make different sizes of screen so you can separate material by size.


----------



## jeneje (Jun 5, 2013)

Rusty,

Would you share with us how you made this? I for one could use something like this. 
Thanks
Ken


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't see the photo but am also interested in how you made it. awc


----------



## rusty (Jun 5, 2013)

...


----------



## kkmonte (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmm, i'll have to make one of those, have to see if my wife has an extra one I can borrow! LOL.


----------



## Shaul (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice idea clamping the box to an already existing vibratory mechanism, instead of having to craft the whole thing from scratch. I'm thinking something similar might be made using a small compressor. Remove the head and mount it on its side and then somehow attach the box to the piston. As the piston moves in and out, it will shake the box. Maybe coupled with a dimmer switch (or something similar) to reduce the speed. Is this feasible or am I totally off base?

Shaul


----------



## rusty (Jun 6, 2013)

Shaul said:


> Nice idea clamping the box to an already existing vibratory mechanism, instead of having to craft the whole thing from scratch. I'm thinking something similar might be made using a small compressor. Remove the head and mount it on its side and then somehow attach the box to the piston. As the piston moves in and out, it will shake the box. Maybe coupled with a dimmer switch (or something similar) to reduce the speed. Is this feasible or am I totally off base?
> 
> Shaul



Or you could mount an eccentric weight onto a small electric motor to generate vibration, http://www.emagindia.com/appli.htm


----------



## Jimmy (Jul 26, 2013)

I have one I made from the harbor freight vibratory bowl. I cut the top of the bowl so it holds the riddles I have and it dose a great job. The machine really work for polishing like it is suposed to. The motor shaft is too soft and bends from the vibrations when you have more than 5 lb of stuff in it but it works great for a screed.


----------



## rusty (Jul 27, 2013)

One of my projects started many years ago, that I'm looking forward to completing.

The aluminum casting ( home foundry ) made from found is designed as a base to be attached to a C-Frame style electric motor. The eccentric affixed to the armature is enclosed in the housing which is then affixed to a mobile base. 

Vibratory's have many uses, this project is intended for lapidary use to be used as a flat lap a hobby with its roots going back to the 1980's.

As you can clearly see the casting now has a passive coating from aging.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passivation_(chemistry)


----------

